# Sdt. Simon Longtin, 3e Bn, Royal 22e -- 19 août 07



## Loachman (19 Aug 2007)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/War_Terror/2007/08/19/4429460-cp.html

Canadian soldier killed

By R

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (CP) - Another Canadian soldier has been killed in southern Afghanistan - the 67th since the military mission began in 2002. 

The 23-year-old member of the Royal 22nd Regiment - the Van Doos - was killed early today when when his LAV light armoured vehicle was struck by a roadside bomb. 

The solider and his unit were on convoy escort duty when the bomb detonated west of Kandahar city, five kilometres east of the volatile village of Masum Ghar. 

The solider's name is not being immediately released at the request of family. 

The death is the first Canadian fatality in Afghanistan since July 4, when five soldiers were killed by a roadside bomb while travelling in a light armoured vehicle just west of Kandahar.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (19 Aug 2007)

I hate waking up to see news like this!

My condolences to his family and friends.

RIP, soldier.  You'll not be forgotten.


----------



## Brockvegas (19 Aug 2007)

Rest easy brother, I'll see you on the Highway of Heroes when you get home.


----------



## Jantor (19 Aug 2007)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Aug 2007)

DND News Release

News Release
Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR–07.032 - August 19, 2007

OTTAWA – A Canadian soldier was killed today after the vehicle he was traveling in, a LAV III, struck an Improvised Explosive Device (IED). The incident occurred roughly 1:41 am Kandahar time, approximately 20 km West of Kandahar City. The soldier was immediately evacuated from the scene by helicopter for urgent medical attention, but later succumbed to his injuries and was pronounced dead upon his arrival at the Multinational hospital located at Kandahar Airfield. At the time of the incident, the Canadian convoy was returning from a Forward Operating Base following a re-supply mission from Kandahar Airfield.

The name of the deceased soldier is being temporarily withheld at the request of the family. 

Our thoughts and prayers go out to the family and friends of this fine soldier. There is no way to comfort those who are grieving today except to say this soldier was an exceptional Canadian who deserve the gratitude and respect of his nation.

We will mourn the passing of our comrade, we will honour him in the best military tradition; we will carry on with our mission, so his sacrifice will not have been in vain.  Though very saddened by this incident, Canadian troops in Afghanistan remain committed to the critical mission of helping the Afghan people achieve peace and stability so they can have a better life.


----------



## manhole (19 Aug 2007)

Rest in Peace........


----------



## 1R22eR (19 Aug 2007)

Rest in peace  :'( Repose en paix...


 Je me souviens...


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Aug 2007)

Repose en paix...

More news
http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/news/story.html?id=974ee483-4cef-4722-9ef8-29136b99c0ad&k=43355
http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/N19243915.htm

en français
http://www.cyberpresse.ca/article/20070819/CPACTUALITES/70819003/6488/CPACTUALITES
http://www.matin.qc.ca/articles/20070819062020/soldat_royal_22e_regiment_valcartier_est_tue_afghanistan.html


----------



## missing1 (19 Aug 2007)

Repose en paix...  

Dave Payne


----------



## slowmode (19 Aug 2007)

Rest In Peace Brother  

I really hope they release the name soon, I am really worred now due to the fact I have many friends from the Vandoos there.


----------



## mudrecceman (19 Aug 2007)

RIP

 :cdnsalute:


----------



## 01-09 (19 Aug 2007)

:-[ Je pensais pas être stressée autant. Mais, le gars ya mon âge, je le connais probablement.  

RIP 

Mes condoléances à la famille (Tant militaire que civile)


----------



## 3rd Herd (19 Aug 2007)

slowmode said:
			
		

> Rest In Peace Brother
> 
> I really hope they release the name soon, I am really worred now due to the fact I have many friends from the Vandoos there.


Another thing you have to deal with, the waitting. I do not know of any easy solutions for that one. But trust you are not alone.

RIP
Van Doo


----------



## Blakey (19 Aug 2007)

slowmode said:
			
		

> Rest In Peace Brother
> 
> I really hope they release the name soon, I am really worred now due to the fact I have many friends from the Vandoos there.


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070818/afghan_death_070818/20070819?hub=TopStories


> A Canadian soldier escorting a convoy in southern Afghanistan has died from injuries inflicted by a roadside bomb.
> 
> Simon Longtin, 23-year-old private from the Montreal area, was with the Royal 22nd Regiment, the Quebec-based Van Doos.  He is the first member of the regiment to die in Afghanistan and the 67th Canadian military casualty overall since 2002.


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Aug 2007)

RIP brother


----------



## muffin (19 Aug 2007)

RIP  Soldat - Mes condoléances à la famille

Maggie


----------



## Pte.Butt (19 Aug 2007)

And when he gets to the the gates of Heaven, to St.Peters he will tell, ''One more Soldier reporting SIR! I've served my time in hell''

 R.I.P


----------



## CdnArtyWife (19 Aug 2007)

The first for Roto 4. What a shame.

Sincerest condolences to the friends, family and regt of the fallen. 

RIP


----------



## Douke (19 Aug 2007)

Condoléances à la famille et aux proches...

_Dans nos coeurs loyaux tu aura 23 ans à jamais._
RIP


----------



## MikeL (19 Aug 2007)

RIP


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Aug 2007)

*L'identité d'un militaire canadien mort en Afghanistan est révélée*
Communiqué, CEFCOM NR–07.033 - le 19 août 2007
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_f.asp?id=2424

Photo ici

OTTAWA – Voici le nom du militaire canadien qui a été tué aujourd’hui en Afghanistan :

    * Le Soldat Simon Longtin, membre du 3e Bataillon, Royal 22e Régiment, cantonné à Valcartier, Québec.

Le Sdt Longtin a succombé à ses blessures lorsque son VBL III eut touché une bombe artisanale vers 01 h 41, heure de Kandahar, à environ 20 km à l'ouest de Kandahar City.  Au moment de l'incident, le convoi canadien retournait d'une base d'opération avancée après une mission de ravitaillement depuis le terrain d'aviation de Kandahar.

-30-


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Aug 2007)

Name released by CF....

*Name of Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan released*
News release, CEFCOM NR–07.033 - August 19, 2007
English
français

OTTAWA – The identity of the Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan today is as follows:

    * *Private Simon Longtin of the 3e Bataillon, Royal 22e Régiment*, based out of Valcartier, Quebec.

Pte Longtin succumbed to his injuries after his LAV III struck an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) roughly 1:41 am Kandahar time, approximately 20 kms West of Kandahar City. At the time of the incident, the Canadian convoy was returning from a Forward Operating Base following a re-supply mission from Kandahar Airfield.

-30-




Condolence thread started in "Thoughts & Prayers":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/65323.0.html


----------



## ark (19 Aug 2007)

RIP soldier


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Aug 2007)

My sympathies to the family of Soldat Longtin.



> "It is better to have lived one day as a lion
> than one thousand days as a sheep."


----------



## Rice0031 (19 Aug 2007)

This is bad news. I am sorry for all those who knew the troop, friends and family.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## punisher_6d (19 Aug 2007)

Condolences to his family, Regiment and friends of Pte Longtin. RIP


----------



## deedster (19 Aug 2007)

Terrible news.
Repose en paix et sincères condoléances à la famille et aux confrères.


----------



## teddybear (19 Aug 2007)

RIP soldier.   You've done your time in hell. The rest of the boys will meet you on the other side.  

Deepest condolances to the family.


----------



## medaid (19 Aug 2007)

RIP brother. You've done your duty.


Je me souviens


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Aug 2007)

More bad news is right!

What more can I say, I could say my thoughts are with his mates and family, but after each KIA, this time hope this death will be avenged, and payback with the enemy will come in strong and hard!


Wes


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (19 Aug 2007)

Le reste dans la paix le jeune soldat et peut Dieu vous prendre dans ses bras attendant.

 RIP.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Aug 2007)

Je me souviens.


----------



## Jungle (19 Aug 2007)

Repose en Paix !

Je me souviens !!


----------



## Nicarlo (19 Aug 2007)

Longtin, You will be missed but never forgotten. R.I.P buddy


----------



## KevinB (19 Aug 2007)

RIP


----------



## Rocketryan (19 Aug 2007)

Rest In Peace Soldier


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Aug 2007)

Statement by MND


News Release
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of Private Simon Longtin
NR–07.076 - August 19, 2007

OTTAWA – The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, issued the following statement today on the death of Private Simon Longtin: 

“Private Simon Longtin, a professional, dedicated Canadian soldier, made the ultimate sacrifice in Afghanistan.  My deepest condolences go out to his family, comrades and friends, as we all mourn this loss.

Private Longtin was an exceptional Canadian who deserves the gratitude and respect of his nation.  He served valiantly, and represents Canadian values and traditions in the finest sense.

Our mission in Afghanistan is noble and in our national interest, and we will forever honour our troops who put themselves on the line to defend those interests and make a positive difference in the lives of others.”

-30-

Private Simon Longtin was a member of the 3e Bataillon, Royal 22e Régiment, based out of Valcartier, Quebec.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Aug 2007)

ILS NE VIEILLIRONT PAS COMME NOUS
QUI LEUR AVONS SURVÉCU;
ILS NE CONNAÎTRONT JAMAIS
L'OUTRAGE NI LE POIDS DES ANNÉES.
QUAND VIENDRA L'HEURE DU
CRÉPUSCULE ET CELLE DE L'AURORE,
NOUS NOUS SOUVIENDRONS D'EUX


Repose en Paix.

Je me souviens.


----------



## R933ex (19 Aug 2007)

RIP Soldier.


----------



## Haggis (19 Aug 2007)

To St Michael's ranks you go, Pte Longtin, for Heaven is yours to guard now.  RIP.

My condolences to the R22eR and the Longtin family.


----------



## Jon-G (20 Aug 2007)

RIP


----------



## a78jumper (20 Aug 2007)

Merci mon ami. RIP.


----------



## 29CARR (20 Aug 2007)

Private Simon Longtin:
May God Bless your soul and give strength to your comrades and family left behind.  Thank you for the sacrifice you made to help others.  May your family and friends take solace in what you died doing.  I pray for the safety of all the soldiers who continue to do your good work.
Rest in Peace
SL Payne


----------



## reccecrewman (20 Aug 2007)

After hearing of the Vandoo's BG being urged by anti-war hippies to not get on the plane to Afghanistan, and have them lose a member so quickly in the tour, I'm sure the brave men and women of this vaunted Regiment and their entire BG will continue on in resolute fashion to honour their fallen comrade..........  

To the fallen soldier and his family and friends here at home, my thoughts and prayers go out to you.

RIP soldat


----------



## armoured recce man (20 Aug 2007)

Sa loyauté envers ses camarades et notre pays est un exemple pour tous,

R.I.P. soldat


----------



## geo (20 Aug 2007)

They shall close on their fallen
The ranks shall not waver,  they will perseveer

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
We will remember them!

Je me souviens!

CHIMO!


----------



## karl28 (20 Aug 2007)

RIP


----------



## GUNS (20 Aug 2007)

Vous ne serez pas oublie.

Je vous salue.


----------



## Wookilar (20 Aug 2007)

RIP brother.

Wook


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (20 Aug 2007)

RIP.


Matthew.


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Aug 2007)

Rest easy.  Condolences to the friends, family and comrades of the fallen.


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Aug 2007)

Ramp ceremony for Pte Longtin.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Aug 2007)

Interesting response by Vandoos downrange (as well as MSM reporter) - emphasis mine - shared with the usual disclaimer....

*Van Doos want Quebecers to understand Afghan mission after soldier's death*
Martin Ouellet, Canadian Press, 20 Aug 07
http://www.recorder.ca/cp/National/070820/n0820193A.html

*The first death for Quebec's Van Doo regiment has saddened his fellow soldiers but they are asking Quebecers to learn more about the Canadian mission before passing judgment*.

At a ramp ceremony at Kandahar Airfield on Monday, more than 1,000 soldiers from 37 countries paid tribute to Pte. Simon Longtin, who was killed on Sunday. "Everybody's morale is low but at the same time, like we say, it's motivating us (to continue)," said Jean-Philippe Auclair of 3rd Battalion, Royal 22nd Regiment.

"For sure, we're never going to forget him and he will always be with us," Auclair said.

Longtin's body was taken aboard a C-120 (sic.) Hercules transport plane for the long flight home and is expected to arrive back at CFB Trenton on Tuesday. Auclair will accompany his friend's body back to Canada.

The 23-year-old Longtin, from Longueuil, Que., died when his light armoured vehicle was hit by a roadside bomb.

His death is the first in Afghanistan for the regiment based in Quebec, where support is low for the Canadian mission.

*Both Auclair and Scott Bernier, also of the Van Doos 3rd Battalion, said the soldiers believe in their mission and want to carry on.

They both said they want Quebecers "to be better informed" about the objectives of the Canadian mission and its reconstruction work before passing judgment.

"We're here for something, we're doing our job and there's no use taking it out on soldiers," Bernier said of Longtin's death.

Added Auclair: "I still believe in the mission and it's motivating me even more to keep going. Simon was aware of the risks, he knew what he was doing and I'm sure he wouldn't regret anything."*

Canada has about 2,300 troops in the war-torn country as part of the NATO force supporting the Afghan government, of which about 1,100 are from Quebec's Royal 22nd Regiment.

Sixty-seven Canadian soldiers and a diplomat have died in Afghanistan since 2002. The fatalities include a couple of other soldiers from Quebec, but Longtin is the first from the Royal 22nd.

Speaking to soldiers at the Van Doos home base in Valcartier, Que., Defence Minister Peter MacKay said Kandahar can hope for a peaceful future with the perseverance of Canadian troops, in the same way Canada has done in other parts of the world.

"Know that this mission is no less important, no less valid and takes no less valour," MacKay said.

Bernier described Longtin as a great guy who believed in his work.

"He was a very good soldier, proud of what he was doing. He was always ready to serve. He believed in the cause and that was to help people."

Auclair noted that Longtin was quick to make people laugh.

"What we'll remember is his sense of humour."

Auclair will return to Kandahar after the funeral. Details aren't yet available.

"It's going to be hard but I know he would be happy that I'm doing this for him."

One of the most difficult tasks that Auclair faces is to meet with Longtin's parents and especially his girlfriend.

"That's going to be hard. Those two were so much in love."

It was the third attack on Canadians in a week. Seven soldiers were injured in two separate attacks earlier.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Aug 2007)

RIP


----------



## GAP (28 Aug 2007)

Hundreds turn out for funeral of Pte. Longtin
Updated Mon. Aug. 27 2007 5:35 PM ET Canadian Press
Article Link

LONGUEUIL, Que. -- The sounds of a military rifle salute echoed through the streets outside the church where a funeral was held Monday for Pte. Simon Longtin, who died in Afghanistan.

An honour guard from Quebec's Royal 22nd Regiment also lined the steps of the 19th century church, which was filled with family, friends and military colleagues.

Several hundred people also lined the streets outside St-Antoine de Padoue Roman Catholic Church.

Longtin was the first member of Quebec's Royal 22nd Regiment to be killed in the Afghanistan.

The 23-year-old was described as a devoted soldier who was "courageous and professional'' by Capt. Gilles Sanscartier, a chaplain at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier near Quebec City.
More on link


----------

